
Artists are done playing nice.  Your phones will now be locked up at their shows - mmayberry
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/alicia-keys-is-done-playing-nice-your-phone-is-getting-locked-up-at-her-shows-now/2016/06/16/366c15aa-33af-11e6-95c0-2a6873031302_story.html?tid=sm_fb
======
mceldeen
I personally never take out my phone DURING concerts. It's usually off so that
I can save battery to call for an Uber when I'm done. However, I do
occasionally use it to text friends to find them when I'm in the venue but
before the event starts. This would completely prohibit that. More
importantly, I like to rock out at concerts (halestorm, the pretty reckless,
etc.). This would potentially discourage me from doing that, because I would
be worried about that bulky bag popping out of my pocket and subsequently
getting stepped on. This directly hurts my appreciation of their music and the
event. I dislike this so much that I will boycott any artist who does this.

------
al2o3cr
"For DJ Walton, the manager, the only real issue is that Keys planned to
premiere songs from her planned follow-up to 2012’s “Girl on Fire.”

“We don’t want the first time you ever hear a song to be some [lousy] MP3
somebody captured on their phone,” said Walton."

That's why you're sending a free copy to everyone who attended the show,
right? Not, y'know, for the money...

------
zzalpha
As an (evidently) old school lover of live music, I couldn't agree with this
more. To the guy complaining that his phone is "his memory": maybe that's a
sign of a problem rather than justification for your behaviour.

Live music is ephemeral. That's its nature and part of what makes live art of
any form special: no one will ever duplicate your experience. Trying to
reproduce it with some crappy cell phone recording is hopeless, so why waste
time, while squandering that experience, by trying?

Add to that the fact that you're interfering with the enjoyment of fellow
concertgoers (yes your cellphone screen is, in fact, bright and blocking my
view), and I'm all for this.

~~~
DanBC
> As an (evidently) old school lover of live music

Bootlegs have existed for a long long time.

~~~
zzalpha
And will continue to exist as a minority.

But the tide really changed when everyone suddenly had a video recording
device in their pockets.

------
acconrad
I was just at a show and I used my phone for two things:

1\. finding where my friends were

2\. yeah a video - but not to post on social media. it's my favorite band and
to see them come back after a 5 year hiatus is a video i will watch over and
over again. i keep all of my momentos and actually will cherish this video.
not going to apologize for wanting to hold onto that moment past the concert

